# Pfs Original



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

*File Name*: PFS Original
*File Submitter*: Henry in Panama
*File Submitted*: 26 Nov 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Thanks to Charles for making this drawing. I've posted it here because so many people are interested and the original design has been "improved" almost to the point that no one knows any longer what a real PFS looks like. Here it is.

Kudos to Charles, who had this drawing in his gallery.

Click here to download this file


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheers, Henry


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Henry!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, Henry.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

How can i downsize it to its original size


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

GoodShot said:


> How can i downsize it to its original size


This is the original size...


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh ok thanks its probably my computer then because when I print it out it comes out huge about half the paper


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Get a good ruler and check the dimensions. If it won't print to the correct proportions try importing the file into a word processor and manipulate the size until it measures correctly. I've had to do that with a couple of files.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I built this the other day and have been chewing my nails waiting for the finish to cure. I banded it up today and finally got the motion right. I've been pegging a half dollar sized target all day.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

I gotta make a few of these!!


----------

